# Look at who is 8 years old today!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday to Peeves - he looks like a sensitive and thoughtful dog.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy 8th Birthday, dear Peeves! You are one of my favorite non-poodles on the forum <3 Enjoy your day with your family.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar yes he is thoughtful and sensitive, loves all people (unusual for a GSD) and is our best nursing home visitor. The Poodles get very excited by all the people and movement. Peeves is just rock steady there.

ZM he is my favorite non-Poodle too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Peeves ! He looks like such a gentle and kind soul ! Hug him for me !


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday Peeves! There's nothing like a good GSD.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy birthday peeves! and many more!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

oshagcj914 said:


> Happy Birthday Peeves! There's nothing like a good GSD.


He is a good one, isn't he? His father was a German import as were his mother's parents. His dam was bred by Peeves breeder. And Peeves is BF's second dog from her.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

A very happy birthday to Mr Peeves!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday. He is so cute!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Peeves! Hope you have a wonderful celebration!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Happy Birthday, Peeves! Hope you have a wonderful celebration!



We are going to have the same steak dinner that we have for titles. Plenty of steak treats for dogs!

My real present for him though is that I just ordered a NutriScan for him too. Since I think I will be making food changes I should have full information for data driven decision making for everybody.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves! It's nice to see photos of him, he looks like a gentle soul.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Peeves! Enjoy that steak dinner!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy birthday handsome boy!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday from a fellow Std Poodle - GSD household! Appreciate all of you and hope Peeves had a wonderful birthday steak dinner.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think he really enjoyed his day. It was nice weather, so he spent a fair amount of time outside either on his own or with Lily. I had to get some work done on my car, so I took Javelin (who can be a pest with him still sometimes) and left him with Lily for a while. He got nice steak treats and hung out with us by himself while we had dinner. After dinner he had dessert in the form of a special cookie he got to choose for himself out of a set of "frosted" birthday cookies. There are three more of those to go so his special day will extend through the weekend.


----------

